# Need Help with Printer settings



## elwaydone (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, I need some help figuring out the right settings for sublimation printing. I have a Espon 1400 with Artainium Uv bulk ink system. I use the driver and ICC profile that came with the Artainium ink, I also use the settings that they recommend in the manuel. However must of the transfers end up to dark. I use CroelDraw x3 and Photo Paint to adjust the images but they still come out dark. Should I use the transprency(spelling) setting instead of the photo? Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## gorgall (Feb 21, 2006)

Are they still dark when you press them or just on the paper?


----------



## elwaydone (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, they are still dark after the press. I've gone in and lighten the picture (sometimes alot) which helps, but then they don't look as clear(a little on the faded/slight blurr or have a slight yellow tint after the press. I'm spending so much time editing photo and wasting so many blanks trying to get it right.


----------



## gorgall (Feb 21, 2006)

You could try this forum Subli-Nation.co.uk :: Index

They've covered most problems with the 1400


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use the 1400 with artainium...no problems but you have to properly install the ICC profile. It is more difficult than sublijet ink. Also in Corel you need to make the proper adjustment to the profile under Tools>color management. Suggest you call your vendor to get the proper settings


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Charles is right. For Artainium Ink you have to make sure ALL of your settings are exactly correct for both the Epson Printer Driver, and your graphics program or your colors will not be correct. Also, you need to get into a habit of checking the Graphics program settings periodically because they have a tendency to change if the graphics program crashes, and your colors will shift.


----------



## elwaydone (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, but how do I know if I have the right settings? I installed the ICC profile accourding to the directions and as well as the settings. Is there anywhere I can go to check if these are correct? How is your printer configured? Thanks.


----------



## azballbusters (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like you have all the information to set the printer up correctly but one thing I found when I used a 1400 is the settings on the printer side do not always hold. Also in CorelDraw you need to make sure under "Tools"> "Color Managment"> that on the left hand side under the printer icon it shows "Artainium 1400" You also need to make sure that in the center of the screen where there are the color circles intersecting each other that you have "Internal RGB - Fraser (1998) selected. I also believe that all the inside arrows should be orange. Last you need to go to "Windows" (CorelDraw) > "Color Palettes" and make sure "Defualkt RGB" is checked.

Hope this helps.


----------

